# Sieger Yasko Von Farbenspiel



## memphisgirl1 (May 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I just saw an online ad from my local paper advertising some pups from this line. Anyone familiar with it? Thanks.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

My pups are both great grand sons of Yasko. Yasko produced World Sieger VA1 Larus von Batu SchH3, Kkl 1a. Don't know if this helps or not.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Yasko vom Farbenspiel is owned by Fleischerheim German Shepherds. Their website is http://www.fleischerheim.com/ and Yasko's page on their website is http://www.fleischerheim.com/YaskoIndex.htm

Who are the actual dam/sire of the advertised litter? If you have their names, you can probably look them up on the Pedigree Database and see how they are related to Yasko, and what information there is on them.

More importantly, I would ask whether the actual dam/sire are titled in anything - conformation, obedience, schutzhund, etc. - and whether they have had all health testing, from OFA to testing for Von Willebrand's disease. Otherwise, IMHO, having a parent from "Yasko's line" means little. That's like a person saying, "I'm Einsteins great-great-granddaughter, so, obviously, I have a genius IQ." It's not necessarily a given.

For what it's worth, my Abby is a Yasko granddaughter (she's out of Kuran vom Fiemereck, a Yasko son).


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

The sire is only half of the genetic make up. Any info on the dam?

Val


----------



## memphisgirl1 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info so far everyone.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I have to say I love Yasko







My girl is his grandaughter. His lines are wonderful. Though, I agree with what Historian said, just because the pup is from 'his lines', it doesn't mean that the pup is going to be like him... Who are the Dam/Sire of the litter advertised?


----------



## memphisgirl1 (May 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Kim_BecileI have to say I love Yasko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not sure, but I am going to make an appointment to have a look-see. As I have stated before, I am just in the research phase on breeders right now. I am probably not going to get a puppy (or adult dog if I decide on a rescue) until next year.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with Chris. Personally, I like the look of line but just being in the line doesn't mean much since that's only side of the genetic makeup and it could be pretty far removed from Yasko. Even dogs that are sons/daughters of great dogs can have other problems. I would meet with the breeder and learn more about their dogs and their program. We have a breeder around here that breeds the same type of dogs from dogs that have all the "best" lines and titles and whatnot but the breeder is not careful in how they breed and I have heard from many people that they were not happy with their dog's temperament. It had the correct look for that type, but no attention was paid to the temperaments and socialization.


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

Also find out what this breeder is doing in the way of evaluation with the dogs they actually own. Confirm that they're not resting on the laurels of dogs 2,3,etc generations back. Yasko is a very heavily used stud so dogs from "his lines" and other popular sires can and do appear in BYB situations.


----------

